
CloudRail SI – Cloud Storage and Social APIs Unified in a Single API (iOS Android) - licobo
https://cloudrail.github.io/
======
lexliang
Pretty cool one! What about node.JS? I think it would be cooler to have
node.JS library as well ;)

~~~
licobo
Thanks! We don't have a version for node.js so far but it is on our near term
roadmap. Should be ready in the next couple weeks.

~~~
lexliang
Thanks! Would love to get notified when it is ready. Cheers!

~~~
licobo
Sure! You can leave you mail# here:
[https://cloudrail.com/updates/](https://cloudrail.com/updates/) or just
follow @CloudRail on Twitter

